# My First Grow



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 4, 2008)

well folks it seams i am underway. just got in from work an found awonderfull suprise as my 10 Super Silver Haze an my 5 free mazar x Afghan hybrid. well heres a pic of the seeds to get my journal started.

hope to get some helpfull tips from u expert growers i be seening around theway. 


Well i am starting my first grow with a good friend of mine. we plan on starting out with 2 sshaze, an 2 mazar x afghan hybrids. we have one grow chamber we plan on putting our strongest plant in. the chamber has 8 30 watt grow lights. an one drop light at 85watts. for starting out thow, we have 3 drop light, floros at 85watt putting out 4000 lums per. as a rookie grower should start my germs in a small pot? 2-3 in's? once the plants get bigger we plan on turning on the other 4 30watts flors we mounted on the wall for the plants on the out side. all so, is it wise to blend in bat gano in to the soil mix for the finle pot? (5gallo bucks as i plan on useing)


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 5, 2008)

seeds in a bowl, what a wonderfull site.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 5, 2008)

How exciting.... Good Luck bro.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 6, 2008)

well it will be anyday now when my seeds pop out the soil. my MAZAR X AFGHAN germanted in under 24 hours an are now in the cups in the growing chamber. hope the super silver haze poped today, will be going to check on them in a wile.


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 7, 2008)

I have "torched" seedlings with cfl's so just be careful not to burn them.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 7, 2008)

my boy just texted me today, that a mazar hybrid poped up today!!! will be posting pics later. well what i am running in that grow chamber is basicly, 180watts of floro. 30 watts per bulb X 6 bulbs. think thats to much?
 i had even pland on turning on one my 85 watt drop bulbs that one is a cfl veggie light.


----------



## Hick (Oct 7, 2008)

..... "another" phototron.?? 
are those 'gadgets' making a comeback, errr what?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 8, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..... "another" phototron.??
> are those 'gadgets' making a comeback, errr what?


 
traded it for an eight lol. just for seedlings the lights will be mounted on the walls once i put them in the big buckets.
 just a rookie grower man give me a brake. gotta crawl befor i can walk. don't gotta hate on it.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 8, 2008)

well here are my pants one is missing a leaf what do i do?
pic one is of a grab bag seed we got from a grower.
pic 2 is of the other mazar x afghan hybrid, growing very nice, all most ready for tansplant.
pic 3is of the missing leaf mazar X afghan hybrid


i put my super silzer haze in the ground yesterday, hope they pop by late tonight.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 11, 2008)

mxa an grab bag seed. finle pot. grew to about inch an a half with good first leafs. secend node come out all ready.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 17, 2008)

a week old!!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 17, 2008)

Good luck with the grow :aok:


----------



## sliderz (Oct 18, 2008)

there looking good for a week old just keep em growing and dont over water and no nutes yet wait till about 2 weeks old and give em 1/4 strenth at first and dont use miricle grow go organic m8 better all round i use bio bizz works well for me


----------



## Dexter (Oct 18, 2008)

Best of luck with your grow _Wiseguy_, Have pulled me up a chair
Dexter:bongin:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks guys. i will be setting up the finle grow room sett up tomarro. i will be putting the 6 30 watt tubes over the finle pots with the plants ( 2 super sliver haze) an just one mazar, the other one was missing nodes on the secend set, an was not growing like its twin. when he poped he was missing a embro leaf so it was doomed from the start. anyways. i will have thos 6 an i hope to find finly the 85 watt cfl's wich i have yet to find anywhere in town! 
if not i will just settle for the biggest i have found in town 45 watt. for now, an i have all ready orderd my 3 flowering lights from stelthhyrdo.cxm the tubes are more on the red end so i will use them thew out the growing. i am still at 24 hour, when do u think i should drop down to 18 on 6 off? the super silver haze is a week behind the mazar plant. but it don't need a long veggie time as i been reading up on the strain. the mazar is ok going for 5 week veggie time. all so have a plant we named Big Baby Jesus cuz it was a huge seed, with a huge root when it poped, lol. an its growing fast, all most as large as my mazar, wich is all most a week older than her!!! there is a posabily it is a auto flowering seed, an a grower frind of mine, just thew a bunch of his own persoal seeds in a bag, an gave me a list of a bout 6 diffrent strains he had in there. one he called, backdoor betty, witch he said was a auto flowering plant. idk. we will see. thanks for the info on the nutes bro. what do u guys think of hanging lights the 30 watt tube, in between the plants when they are taller?  think it will help seeing how floros don't get much light to the middle an bottem of the plant. well i will have pics up of the finle set up soon. thanks for any an all help guys! (an girls)


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 20, 2008)

*GL and stay safe, should be a fun 1st grow!*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 21, 2008)

well my mxa is 2 weeks on thats the biggest one. e
the wird looking one is the mxa that is not growing right. 
other big one is a grab bag, the other are labed. my ssh is under a week old!.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 21, 2008)

my super silver haze


----------



## Mor3no420 (Oct 22, 2008)

How Do You Get Your Plant To Grow So Fast Im On My Secound Week And It Look Nothing Close To Your 2nd Week


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 22, 2008)

idk i trip evey day how much bigger it gets. it grows befor my eyes. i just give it good light, an don't under over water. an its been growing fast. i think it depends on the strain as well, cuz, big baby is only a few days behind mxa. the other big one is a grab bag, an the same age of MxA. so i really don't know what i am doing to make it grow so fast. what kind of lights are u running little homie? how many hours a day u running it? an what color of light is it, I.E a day light or a warm white, bulb?


----------



## Mor3no420 (Oct 22, 2008)

Im running a 130 watts bulb not sure wich kind it is . i run it 24hrs  on of my plants is growing pretty fast but it seems like the leaves on top are getting to heavy for my stem i put  a q-tip to keep it from dangling but what do you think i should do


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 22, 2008)

mmm a skiny steam huh? try running a fan next to it. very low speed an not right at them. the wind will forse it to grow a stronger stem. but if it is geting to tall it is light deprived. an if u did not get a day light blub, get one. lighting wherhouses have them in high  wattage. this 150 watt is it a true 150 watts or equlivent of 150 watts. an how far form the light from the plant. thies are the lights i am running.


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Oct 22, 2008)

Mor3no420 said:
			
		

> Im running a 130 watts bulb not sure wich kind it is . i run it 24hrs on of my plants is growing pretty fast but it seems like the leaves on top are getting to heavy for my stem i put a q-tip to keep it from dangling but what do you think i should do


 
Do you have a fan blowing on your plant?  If you dont you should because it will help strengthen your stem so it can support your plant as it gets bigger. =]


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 25, 2008)

well hear they are a week old, what yall think? i heard that haze plants are slow growing u think they are ok?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*Looking good mang for being one week old. :aok:  GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Actually, if you mean one week since dropin the seed in, then you have yourself one fast growing haze plant! Now DON'T overnute her!!! The pot plant can survive with minimal to no nutrients. Also, learn about the wet/dry cycle. Overwatering is also bad. Them roots need oxygen just as much if not more than the water.*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 25, 2008)

its been a week since it came out the ground. my other is not looking as good, did not get it in a pic  but i will. well they took a week to get out the ground. the first 2 i tryed in the paper towle set up did not work. i thew 2 more beans in the ground an thies guys came out.   so i am pretty happy withem. an the other plants in my garden :holysheep:  is growing will be buying a 350 watt hps soon for the flower, an still run my 2 warm light 65 watt cfl's an one 85 watt warm light cfl under neath the finle sett up.:hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Made a thread for you buddy  here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33242*


----------



## Hick (Oct 25, 2008)

.... A "350 watt hps" ?.. never heard of such a thing chef.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 25, 2008)

typo, was smoking juicy fruit last night lol, ment 250 lol


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 27, 2008)

Well my germanting of my young plants is over an now i am starting a weekly count for the veggie stage. i was planing on doing a 3 week veggie time. an drop my light time down to 18/6 in the finle week of floro veggie time.  an then running a 250watt hps for flowing, and 2 4700k floro's cfl at 85 watts (true watts not a evq) for under neath the plants. let me know what you guys think. thanks for all the help from evey one for helping me get my grow off the ground. 

i have a fan, blowing down on all the pants as well, not visable in the pics 
Pic order, 
#1:grow room
#2:Mazar Hybrid
#3:Super Silver Haze
#4:The Misfits (strain Unknow was pretty good chronic) 
#5:Big Baby Jesus (high grade seed Strain Unknow was pretty good chronic)
#6: Dr. Evil an Minie me (we got thies seeds from chronic that tasted of strawbery, An they came from the same weed, an both came out the ground the same day but one is small the other is big.lol )


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*Looking great WC. :aok: The young ladies got some nice green color and tight nodes just how ya want them. :hubba: Whatever your doing keep it up as your young ladies seem to be loving it.  *


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 27, 2008)

there looking really good great job


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 28, 2008)

added another 65watt cfl, an got a price on my ballist from my buddy down at the wherehouse. 50 bucks for the hps at 150 watts 80 bucks for 250watt, (wit out bulb) but he is going to throw the bulbs in for free. i am so glad i found him, cuz i was going to have to drop some mad cash for them hps online. going to be starting some THC bomb, an Mazar hybrid bubbler system pretty soon, with in the next few days come to think of it. got the bomb beans in today in the mail so me an my friend going to be diveing head first in to some bubbleponics. what do u guys think is better, 2, 150watts or 1 250 watt in a 4x2 1/2 grow room? i will all so be running 2 85 watt cfl flowering lights  (4600k) under neaththem. they put out 6k lums each.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 29, 2008)

mmmmmm this haze looks so great i love her.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

* Looking great WC. :aok:  How old are they about 3 weeks or so? *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 29, 2008)

she turns 2 weeks thurday sir. an i love them. i love the satives. i think one of my other plants is as well, but it is bag seed. the chronic i got the seeds from was bomb, so i hope to get some good buds from her.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

*Looking really nice for 2 weeks.  *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 29, 2008)

*Great watering job, let her dry out perfect. You can tell shes gettin lots of oxygen and water shes so healthy!*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks i think i am getting the hang of it. all my plants are doing great an i have a grow room i can be proud of. can't wate to turn down the lights to 12/12 an start budding. hope i end up with at lest 4 females out the bunch.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 30, 2008)

great grow brotha! looking good and keep it up!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks bro, up date comeing on monday. plants are huge bro


----------



## MiracleDro (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for checking my journal out dude. Things look great over here too.. Passing on some mojo for ya


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks for stoping by, stop by monday. updates will be up.


----------



## Shakedowncat (Nov 2, 2008)

Mor3no420 said:
			
		

> How Do You Get Your Plant To Grow So Fast Im On My Secound Week And It Look Nothing Close To Your 2nd Week


 
Mor3no420, you may want to compare not only your lights, but the light cycle you're using as well, sounds like Wiseguy's running a full cycle (24 hours light)from his post above.

Anyone have any comments about which works better?  Years ago when you could only find info in HT magazine, most of the articles suggested 18 light 6 dark with the rationale that the plant would need a "rest period" just like we do.  Some articles back then mentioned that was when most of the growth happened, although i'm doubting that after seeing Wiseguy's pics.  Anyways, we used to use the 18/6 cycle.  (i've been out of the game for about 8 years)


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

:hubba: yup, i am on a 24 hour light. but next week i am droping to 16/8. 
thanks for stoping by.  

WEEK 2 START.:holysheep: 
Well we have started week 2 of the veggie stage. my oldest plant's that are the biggest are turning 4 weeks on tuesday. the rest are turning 3 weeks on thursday. well i started feeding my baby's now. i am useing BC formala. useing the veggie stage of corse, an useing it at 1/4 power. all so a new problem, got infested with gnats. i am going to buy some killer in the morning. hope they don't do that much damage befor i can get some.  

Pic One.....Grow room.
Pic Two.....Mazar  :hubba: 
Pic Three...Bigbaby
Pic Four.....missfitt
pic Five.....Dr Evil An Minie Me.
Pic Six.......SUper Silver Haze :hubba:


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice, reminds me of my little shrub I got going 

Props though man, looking good.

You going to transplant to bigger planters eventually or are you going with those 2 gallon ones you got now, are those 2?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

the 2 haze will be going in to another bigger 7gallon, blue pot. the other 2,   one an a half gallon, trash can's an the 7 gallon, with the tall plant, aka the missfitt, with 2 are probly going to get 86'ed, for sure one, its a ulgy looking mazar, i don't know what happend to it. its in the 7 gallon poting pot. the other one i might 86 is minie me. that one is in the same can as dr evil.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

p.s. i got the whiteflys takin care of got, safer brand. insecticidal soap. says its for house plants kills aphids mealybugs whiteflies, and spider mites.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

started LST today, how long sould i keep the plants bent to one side? an how long befor i bend them the other way.


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Yo Yo Dude <------I am like brain dead can't believe I did check out ur grow. Looking fantastic I am a little concerned I haven't heard a update on  ^ Big Baby Jesus ^ Should be startin to pre flower ey? I waited 3 weeks into veg and things got out of control fast. I know you have space issues. Anyway good job!!


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

BTW My female to male ratio sucks with  LST I gonna do it with the clones but I wouldn't do it again with seeds. Unless of course they are fem seeds.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

we will see, about bbj. i am turning down the light to 18/6 next monday, if it is, it will start to bud. but if it ant, its all good i hope its a female. its growing fantatic. its just as big as my mazar, yet a week younger.........


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

ohh yeah, the Dr. evil is started have a really dank smell with a hint of strawberry. the guy that gave me the seeds said they where strawberry cough, that would be awasome, it is growing outta hand!! the in the same trash can might get 86'ed cuz its so small/


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Friggin Great @ out of control....Smoking,Fishing and Hunting in that order....
oppsss got to throw in growing in there somewhere


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

yup, going elk hunting opens in a week. i will let u know how it go's.............i use a compound bow. going to get the tail end of the rutt, but the zone i huntings is one of the best in the state. only 50 perments a season. might do some trout fishing this summer but we will see. but i am defenly going after a huge 6x6 bull elk. at lest, i ant taking nothing smaller.


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep me updated on the hunt. Didn't get my moose this year. I slaughtered the halibut and salmon, freezer full for winter. Yo make sure you get PICS!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

nice i killed the stipers an wipers this summer. lots of big cats on them summer camping trips to the river an the butte. an trout are just really picking up good, them bow an cut'ies sure are nice.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 4, 2008)

anyhow bro i was going to ask u, what kind of plant food are u useing on your babys? an what did u use for veggie stage?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey mang lookin pretty good. I'll be keeping up with this one as well, Love these first grows! The only 1 I kept outta my first 5 plants was the big pretty male you saw in my journal.... The otheres died due to my n00bness... anyway Keep it up!


----------



## tesla (Nov 5, 2008)

I am using peters 20-20-20 for veg  I am using fox farms Big bloom. every 7 to 10  days. In between those  watering I use I think its blossom juice @half strength. 
Yeah striper fishing is where its at. I used to live in GA and catch daily 30 pounders and up!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 5, 2008)

oh how i miss the hayday's of the butte. back when i was a kid, 50lb's where caught daily, with a good avrage of 20 lb's. now u lucky to get a 30 pounder on a trip with most in the 12-18 range. this year was good thow, got a 45pound wiper on a U-rigg, was a real hog, fought to the death, was good eating 2


----------



## tesla (Nov 6, 2008)

Sup Chef whats for dinner? Just want to stop by and see if anythings been happin.  How are the ladies doing?


----------



## Shakedowncat (Nov 6, 2008)

Lookin' good wiseguy, props!  any more pics to post?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

whats up guys? dinner? mmmm i ate a chickin an shrimp, sataed wit red peppers, asperges, mushrooms, an mmm squash. did it in a white wine an olive oil. finshed it with penna pasta, blue cheese an black pepper, was quite good. 

as for pic's i will post some later, my plants ant at my house an i have not takin anypic's in a few days. they are looking awasome thow, there are some pics in the gen growing part of the form. well i am lit an tired cheack u guys later. 
tesla, what did u finly go with?????


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

well here are some up dates..........

good news, i think i fould a pre flower, an it looks female. two little white hairs, on the forth node......it is on my mazar plant an it is just over 4 weeks old. i am very excited. as u can see i have 2 plants in LST, manly i am conserned with highth. i am thinking of tieing down my ssh pretty soon, what u guys think?


----------



## Shakedowncat (Nov 7, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> whats up guys? dinner? mmmm i ate a chickin an shrimp, sataed wit red peppers, asperges, mushrooms, an mmm squash. did it in a white wine an olive oil. finshed it with penna pasta, blue cheese an black pepper, was quite good.
> 
> as for pic's i will post some later, my plants ant at my house an i have not takin anypic's in a few days. they are looking awasome thow, there are some pics in the gen growing part of the form. well i am lit an tired cheack u guys later.
> tesla, what did u finly go with?????


 
Sounds like a fine dinner indeed! I'll bet you can't wait to have some green butter to grease the pans with!

Looks like your kiddies are doing wonderfully!

as far as the LST goes, it's totally new to me, all i know about it is what i've gleaned from MP.  Def. let me know how they turn out!

One question though, what's the increase in your electric bill since you started your lights?  (just curious)


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah LST is new to me as well, doing it with 2 so far, one seams to be a winner with it, its got about 8 stocks growing stright up, hope its a female


yeah i can't wate for that bro, for sure, going to make up some good resipies will make sure to kick them down to u guys.....


----------



## tesla (Nov 10, 2008)

Yo Chef, Lookin good. Dude your plants look like you been doing some heavy bondage, Keep up the good work. Plants lookin healthy, The 4th pic looks like its lackin some "N".dunno what u been feeding the babies last.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 10, 2008)

well i have them on bio grow, suger daddy an can't remember the  name of the other, but its called the resipie for secsese. we are useing it 1/4 power, think i am going to bumb up the dosage. well here they are, yeah i sure do like tieing them down, an they are doing awasome tied down, one has 8 diffrent colo's growing up, BBJ has 6, an super silver haze just got put in to bondage to day......

ohh yeah all most forgot one of the first silzer haze seeds i planted sprouted to day! i was so suprised i saw it just be hind the haze plant that is in the pic, i had started with 2 haze plants with the paper towle, an they did not pop after a week, so i put them in soil, week later nothing. even dug down an checked on them. so i put to more silzer haze seeds strat in to soil. 2 days later they where out. so i figgerd them first to where defective. they had been put to sprout for over 3 weeks with nothing so i said Fem, right? one desided to pop its head out, 6 weeks later!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Looking real nice WC. :aok: Go ahead and tie her down mang. :hubba:  Also congrats on the female.  *


----------



## Growdude (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking very nice.


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Nice plants you have buddy.  Thats a cool little setup you have going on never seen anything like that before.   Keep um green. *


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 10, 2008)

oh me likey:hubba: 




Keep it up lookin reallll nice mang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:aok: :bong2: :joint4: :laugh: :stoned: :smoke1: :bongin: :fly:


----------



## tesla (Nov 10, 2008)

Chef looks like your cookin up sumthin good 
bbj come on baby show the girls what u got!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 10, 2008)

stopped  into view and noticed you have the same lite me and my brother had when we were kids the one on the 1st page thats kool.everthing looks great goodluck.PS


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 11, 2008)

Yo guys an girls whats going on? well thanks for all encorgerment from u all. i am pretty proud of my little closet.  

well an update as the start of week 3 of veggie stage begins. 
well my haze plants haze been tied down for about 2 days now, an are beging to shot colos stright up. at last count, one haze had 6 one had 5.
the others that are in LST for the past week are looking awasome. each with at lest 8 cola's growing on each. the misfitt has 10! 


Well aside for them still looking helty i began to notice a little bit of burn.:shocked:  i bought me a PH tester an yup, ph was at 6.0-6.5:hairpull: on each but the missfitt, that one had a perfect 7.0   

any hoo that aside check out my new bong pic's an my new lemon pastel pythons. they are awasome. :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

wow those pythons are beautiful!

This is my first time checkin in at your grow I believe and wow you are doing incredibly well for a first grow! I too used .nl for my first grow and bought afghan. The plants are surprisingly good! Those mxa of your do look lovely and fat and bushy! but yea the sativas look fab bro, keep up the good work!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 12, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> stopped into view and noticed you have the same lite me and my brother had when we were kids the one on the 1st page thats kool.everthing looks great goodluck.PS


 

aww i get what u mean now, the phothron, yeah got it for an 1/8 lol. yeah its a great starter chamber. did good with my plants an i can fit 8 plants in there.  i think some time in the future i will be putting a mother in there, an take off clones as she grows out the chamber. what ya think


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey when you found your first pistels in pre flower.
Where the secondary growth is occuring in the node region. was the first pistel growing inbetween the second groeth?

like where the new leaves grew where the branches met the stem, cause i have tall pointy things groeing on almost all the secondary growth but its between the leaves but sticking up. there light green. not really white. hard to explain and my camera wouldnt be able to get in that close


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 12, 2008)

its the 4th node, after 4 weeks.  it is tiny, enless u got good 20/20 u ant going to see it, an at that, it is just barly visable. it is near the man cola, right on what i have lurned is the Supr, it kinda looks like an open wond on the pant, with 2 tiny white hairs sticking out. i would be hard pressed to get a pic of a Pre flower pic. its not on a steam where the fan leafs grow. they are cola's. the way i think of it, minie pant's on the plant. thats the things u clone. thows are not flowers.


----------



## Hick (Nov 12, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> Hey when you found your first pistels in pre flower.
> Where the secondary growth is occuring in the node region. was the first pistel growing inbetween the second groeth?
> 
> like where the new leaves grew where the branches met the stem, cause i have tall pointy things groeing on almost all the secondary growth but its between the leaves but sticking up. there light green. not really white. hard to explain and my camera wouldnt be able to get in that close



... just look at what I found on the http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396  <--"RESOURCES" page

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565  <-- "MJ Sex ED"


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

:hubba:  well it is for sure, i have one female an one male. after 3 days in 18/6, i am sad to report that BBJ is a male. he had balls growing eveywhere, glad i caught him today, they would have opend soon. but a grab bean, from some chronic that tasted of strawbery has pistles all over it. the male had balls all over it. i am happy with the other thow. well i will be geting some good high qulity pic's of the pistles  cuz my 1 mp cam on my cell phone just won't work anymore for good pics. well here is my first winner. "SHE" (feals good to say that i know for sure) is 14" tall, an growing like a weed, she has pistles growing eveywhere, i counted, 21 pistles sites. but there are more i just got tired. lol. 

i am so excited, well i would like to thank eveyone that got me this far, an hope to be shareing some bud pics with u all soon.


----------



## tesla (Nov 14, 2008)

Yo chef she's lookin good. I am so BUMMMED about bbj she/he was the one I was rootin for. BTW in your post " after 3 days in 18/6"  I thought you were into 12/12  now?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

nope i am at 3 days at 18/6 after a mouth of 24 hour. an pistles eveywhere i am amazed


----------



## tesla (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh my bad, I thought your were flowing those girls. When ya gonna put them into 12/12?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

another week bro, next monday


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2008)

*Bummer about the male but atleast ya got a female.   Looking real nice mang. :hubba: *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

yay congrats on the female bro 

How much space u got over all? don't forget she's gonna strecth a bit for the first few weeks of flowering. She's looking fab though!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

well my over head clearence is 8 feet. so i would say i have a good 6-6.5 feet of groth space. yeah i saw that streach all ready start. btw is it normla to have so many buds, (female an male) to be growing in 18/6?  none of my others are showing sex yet. Mazar looks as if it has a pre flower but it is so tiny i can't really tell for sure, missfitt, an SSH are still not showing no sine of sex yet. well thats cool, i gots me a female i am still all pumped about it, my first girl.

Yeah teas, i was really sad my self. about Big baby. yeah well we are keepem him as a house plant for a wile, then going to 86 him. did not have the heart to do it to him last night.  well thanks alot guys for the reply's hope to have some sick looking bud pics soon...........


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

yea you'll be fine with that space then! I think so (about the buds).. after a certain while in veg they start to show their colours but won't go into budding properly until the light is changed to 12/12 unless they are autoflowering, but they normally show sex at between 2 and 3 weeks


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

i am hopeing for an auto flowering plant, its all ways a possably. the stuff we got the seeds from where growen by a buddy. the chronic was bomb, even thow we found 3 seeds, in a OZ i bought.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 14, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ... just look at what I found on the http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396 <--"RESOURCES" page
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565 <-- "MJ Sex ED"


 

But Hick? however did you find that?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 14, 2008)

sweet you know that smoke you grow will be even better than the stuff it came from?? 

Yea, unfortunately the autos seem to be more expensive, which is annoying really. dutchbreed do a competition each month to win a t shirt and pack of seeds, you just put your name in. Thats how i got the orange candy floss seeds - but i'd already bought lowryder mint. they do other autos too, i only got the mint cos i didn't want it to smell like weed lol.

Here's a link to their site if your interested:

http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html

and here's one to their forum if u ever fancy goin in the comp to try and win some seeds  just scroll down to competitions after u sign up.

http://www.dutchbreed.co.uk/public-forum/index.php

and just incase u wondered i don;t work for them or anything, just think they a darn good seedbank


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah i am going to be doing a big order from over the pond soon. going to going to MS.NL an picking up quite a few beans, G-13 haze an Jack heara an brainstrom  but them u got going girl, that name just makes my mouth water i gotta pick me up some of them. thanks for the info girl, take it easy.... an keepem green


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Sup mang, your plants looking sexy mang.  Thats badass your a cook.  I am a badass cook my self, Im a natural...Never had any formal training its just one of the things I was born to do.  You prolly know what im talking about when I say its a "sixth sense"  When im spicing stuff I just know when to stop..I never measure ingredients or anything I just know. I love to cook at home and for people.  A good chef knows how to use his spices!  Anyways lol good to see a fellow cook.  Whats your best dish?  Mine is definitly spagetti, I make the best damn spagetti there is.  I Could compete with emeril with my spagetti Guranteed!!  To bad I dont know you we could have a cook off:hubba:  Good **** with your plants man and keep it up.  Im on my first grow my self.  Im growing some mexican brick shwag bagseed, but the plants im growing are badass.  Its nothing like that nasty shwag ****(I use to make cheap hash)  Take it ez mang and good luck with your girls.  Cooking,football, and bud my true loves in life (excluding family of course)  haha im rambling...Just got done having some amazing sex and just got done smoking a strawberry philly filled with Bubblegum:ignore:  So needless to say im happy right now lol.

Pce man


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

i got girls girls girls girl, girls all over the floor.................................
well the female count is at 6!!!!!! a buddy of mine droped off a pot with like 5 plants in it. well its ben in the closet for a cople of days at 18/6 an 4 of them are female.....an one was male. 

i am happy to report my first know strain female. Mazar is a female as well. she is growing quite a few pistles, very small compared to the other plant's pistles but i think it will realy take off under 12/12 when i start that monday....

so u a cook huh buddy thats cool. yeah i trained in italy an sicily for 2 years, an woked for a old italian chef  back here in the states for 3 years. now i am running my own kicten. yeah thats cool bro i never meser anything, i go by my eye nose an taste tell me. so what kind of food u cooking bro? 


well here are some update pics for ya guys (an girls) to see.............


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*Don't EVER plant more than 1 plant in a pot, because once you find out about the male now you will have to kill it and it will root rot.

Now all of those plants are screwed!

P.s. Good to hear you caught the one male earlier on, could have polluted the whole batch!

Gratz on all your females though buddy.*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

the only ones i gotta wory about is silver haze pot. an its big eunuff an spaced far enuff that i can yank out most of the root with out worying  the 3 u see in the pot, are all females  no worry about yanking them babys....
the other bucket u see with lots of plants are so small an starting to preflower. so i say with in the next day i will yank the other 3 that have not sexed yet if they sex a male.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

You can buy sensizyme and a few other brand nutes that will break down dead organic matter. They are benecials and enzymes so they are 100% organic too. Just add a little to ea. feeding schedule and they will take care of any rot left by dead roots. They look nice and healthy.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*There is no leading astray from the fact that you will be killing and leaving behind tons of roots in the process. They will die and decompose. Hence the root rot. :aok:

Do what buddy luv said and you should be fine. But just saying for future reference.

It shouldn't be too good anyways when your pulling and ripping the other females roots in the process, the ones that were entangled.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

For poor guys like me I have an aero set-up. On my first grow I chopped ten males down. Of course by then all the roots were a tangled mess inside the rails. I just left the net pots roots and all in the system and ran sensizyme in my res. The next week I was able to pull the net pots out and the sensizyme broke down any of the dead stuff left in the rails. My res never got cloudy or anything. But Dom is right if you are doing a soil grow it is much easier to keep 1 in ea. pot. This will also help you as far as feeding goes. Different plants need different stuff.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

well lets just hope for both the hazes to be fems huh? an no worys. the 3 are all females an the other mix bucket just got tranpanted in that bucket today. so the roots have not takeing over the pot.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> i go by my eye nose an taste tell me.



The only way to go when it comes to food...and weed actually 

My wiseguy you have a FOREST in there!!! What strain is the 3rd pic in?

In my opinion, don't worry about the roots - you learn as you grow anyway and its all good experience for future grows


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks thorn, had bad dreams about that last night lol......well i am not to conserned with it, considering i all ready have 1 very large female, mazar wich i am 95% sure is a female, an 4 new plants female's.

the strain of the 3ed plant, well that would be my first female. we got that seed from a OZ i bought a wile back, had them 3 seeds in the bag so desided to grow them. the chronic was bomb..........an tasted of strawberrys. the dude that sold me the chronic said it was strawberry couf......but who knows......we will find out, as its pruduceing buds all ready lol...... take it easy miss thorn.........keepem green


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks bro. well if it tasted of strawberries maybe it actually was s. cough! you never know...or he mighta flavoured it with something hehe. these are the reasons its so much better to grow your own  Take it easy


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 15, 2008)

na the dude is strat up about his stuff, hes old skool man. but i say who knows cuz that is not the only strain of MJ to tast of strawberrys.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*Looking great WC and CONGRATS on all the females. :hubba:   I hope those unknowns end up being female for ya.  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO:banana:  GREEN MOJO :banana: *


----------



## tesla (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like its gonna be a good Christmas for ya man . You hope en to harvest by then?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> na the dude is strat up about his stuff, hes old skool man. but i say who knows cuz that is not the only strain of MJ to tast of strawberrys.



is it not? i know theres a lot of fruity strains out there but i thought strawberry cough was the only true strawberry one, but i may well be wrong. do u know off hand what other straw strains there are?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 16, 2008)

na i can't think of any off hand, so yeah i am hopeing for it to be, that chronic was good so i hope so............but ya never know, thers so many names cuz theres something about mary


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 17, 2008)

well its been a fun time veggeing an growing my babys up, an now that they are ready to make me some nice nug's..........well 12/12 starts today, they will be sleeping for 12 tonight. hope to have a finle sex count soon.
:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 17, 2008)

looking good...i see they started their 'flowering stretch' already :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2008)

very nice wise guy..wishing you nothing but Females..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2008)

they're looking great chef!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 17, 2008)

All The Strawberry Strains I Tried Are Knock Out Strains Your A Lucky Guy This Is Some Strawberry Haze That Had Me Bloown


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

well guys thanks for all the great words. i am so excited about my babys starting to bud. well as for a sex count i am doing pretty good, 6 females still need to know a cople other's sex in the next week or so going in to 12/12. an as for that strawbery haze bud u got there....mmm my plant does look sativa. but who know we will see once she is all growen an smoking in my python bong....well here are some pic's or the haze plants. an mazar and the 3 ladies, an the "strawberry" plant.


----------



## tesla (Nov 18, 2008)

Girls are looking great chef you must be giving those baby's your special recipe.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

gave them some bio bloom at half stranth yesterday. no burn the haze are looking better than ever an eveything is doing great. gave them some at half strath in a mister. trying to make them haze females. the both of them!! oh how i am hopeing they are.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great WC.:aok:  How many ya got in flower right now? *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

9 in flower, 6 females for sure...........had 2 males they are gon/ still wateing on 3 to show there sex.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*That's nice. :hubba:  With 6 to 8 females you should get a very nice harvest. Keep up the great work mang.  *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

sure hoping for a good harvest..........hopeing to start out 09 smoked out for sure.....an get started on a all knowen strain grow, with 4 or 5 diffrent strains.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 18, 2008)

keep up the good growing here is some more GREEN MOJO.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 18, 2008)

wow man, me and you arent far apart in our grows, should be harvesting beginning of january. g/l man, keep it up!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah me 2, the indicas should be ready jan 9, thats 9 weeks in flower, the haze won't be ready till about feb.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 18, 2008)

Is There Any Fastflowering Sativa?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 19, 2008)

there might be, but super sliver haze is all most pure sativa.......an takes for ever, up to 13 weeks. but my other sativa plant looks about 50/50 so i am hopeing it won't take as long. its leafs are very indica but it is growing like a sativa.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 19, 2008)

My First Order Is Gunna Be A Indica Forsure


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 19, 2008)

word..lol i got me a harder strain as my first....haze plant is going to be great when finished.....can't wate.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking good man!!! Ya I love to cook and im good at it.  I dont cook in a restaraunt, just at home and for friends and such.  My dad was a chef for 10 years and I was just born with the natural ability to cook.  My fav things to cook are omlettes, spagetti, bar-b-q, various pastas, and I can make some bomb stews and soups.  I really can take just about anything and make something good.  Ive thought about going to a culinary art school, but I have never had the money or time to do so.  Thats badass you went to a school in sicily, Italy.  You learned from the best.  Glad your doing well man. 

Pce


----------



## the colonel (Nov 19, 2008)

nice!that grow chamber brings back old times-
it is funny-i am an old dude -single and can do things i never could have done back in the day--i fried some terrific plants by overdosing them with some crummy fertilizer i put in a spray bottle in a phototron--haha-i have not thought of that for 30 years!!! good buzz and your story brought it back -thanks the colonel


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 20, 2008)

np thanks for droping buy, yeah that phototron is my germanting chamber. all my plants spent there first week of life in that thing lol........


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

fast flowering sativa... one of my first strains to grow was Easy Sativa from mj.nl and they say that one is ready in 8-9 weeks flowering. i cut mine down when it was mostly cloudy, but still some clear and it was a GREAT smoke! not sure how sativa it is though, most probably not a pure


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah, its about a 50 50 i think thorn, i just love that sativa high......glad my first girl was a sativa, buds are growing now...have not seen them in a cople of days. can't wate to seem again. been working a lot latly......had to fire some my cooks.......blah blah blah.....lol well i will post some pics of the ladies sunday i hope......eveyone it take easy


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 23, 2008)

well week 2 is under way, 5 of my plants are makeing growing buds. 4 of them are sativa doment, 1 indaca doment............well my mazar is still up in the air, a week in 12/12 an still nothing, my super silver haze as well still nothing, wich i am takeing as a good sine, as most male plants of good gean's will sex fast if a male, an sex slow if a female, in 12/12, even the all most pure super silver haze i got growing. well hope to have a finle sex count soon, but the plants i got growing buds i am happy with for sure.


----------



## tesla (Nov 23, 2008)

Lookin good chef. How tall are they now? Looks like a couple them haven't had LST on them I thought you were doing that to them all?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 23, 2008)

wow are u still awake or have u not gon to sleep.......lol well i just got home, an posted some stuff, an na, after the maleing of BBJ i released all but one plant from LST, i will take a pic of it later. i am pretty buzzed right now...lol


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 23, 2008)

plant sizes, 2 an a half feet with that big girl thats in full flower strech, i am loveing how she ant haveing a high leaf count.


----------



## tesla (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol nah I need to get my *** to bed I went to the bar tonight. Girls are lookin good though


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

looking very nice chef


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking very tasty my friend.  Sry you had to fire some of your chefs...hope you get some good replacements.  

Take care

Pce


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 27, 2008)

well a little update for ya guys, well i got some buds growing i am so exicited, the leafs are all ready starting to frost up, an looking soooo tasty!
the grow cloest smells so good i love it, well i got 7 plants that are budding. one is a know strain, its a Mazar x afagaine hybrid. looks nothing like the bushy one i got. but i am happy nun the less, an to think i was going to pluck it, cuz it was such a munet. well i will get some pic's of that one soon up. but heres some of the babys, my haze an other mazar plants still have yet to show sex. starting to get frustrated an wish they would just sex all ready! lol. well anyho, happy thanksgiving, hope you all have a great holiday season!


----------



## tesla (Nov 27, 2008)

Lookin good chef. Just some friendly advice wait to smoke up after taking pics looks like you were shaking on a couple of the pics....lol


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 27, 2008)

was in a big hury bro, had the blunt in my mouth lol. had to be to work like in 10 min's when i took the pics lol, the pistles an buds on that first female i got, the tall one with out many leafs is looking awasome.  can't wate to taste them buds. them white pistles are looking awasome, an i am happy its 
sativa as i love them. hope it tastes as good as the bud it came from, or atlest more poent. thies babys ant geting knocked up


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 28, 2008)

this is evey plant in my garden excet the super silver haze as they still have not sexed. i am happy to report the other mazar, my little bush is a female with pistles growing. as well as the plant in LST. that brings the female count up to 9. now i have 2 diffrent type of plants form the same bach. one looks like a mazar plant the other i don;t know looks more afgaine i am gessing. you be the juge. the seeds are from MS.xxx an they are the 5 free mazar x afagaine beans they where giving away with eveyorder. so who know we will see how diffrent the smoke is. the first 3 are of the LST. an the wired mazar. that girl was i think its called hst when u pinch it an make it grow 2 stocks. there are a cople others i never show, they are all bag seed an all females.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 28, 2008)

i too am growing some mazar x afghan and they are slow growers and sparse in vegatation.as i understand it,they take about 8 weeks to show sex.i believe it too.the smoke had better be good as i have babied mine all the way so far.they are also very nute sensitive.
   yours are looking good


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 28, 2008)

well i got 2 diffrent types andy, one is the busy one in pic# 7.  that must be the afagaine one, cuz it is very very busy. the other mazar x afagaine hybrid is the 3ed an 4th pic, they are very little veggaticion. an they just about 8 weeks old, from when they poped the ground.  they both came out of the free 5, same bach 2 diffrent phons of plant.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Dec 1, 2008)

well chef I thought I would check out your baby's and to let you know on your next grow keep the veg light as close as you can so you could get more nodes. the closer they are the better the bud stick no popcorn bud you feel me. GREEN MOJO for you.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 1, 2008)

well sad an happy day for me. my mazars whent hermie on me. idk why i was so sad but they both got the ax. well on to good news my super silver haze plants are both showing pistils an are female. i took 3 clones from the best looking one an are now in a dome. well it sucks to get hermies an andy watch out bro them mazar are a hand full as all ways take it easy


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

~Oh no!! Sorry to hear that Chef! Was their anything worth smoking on them??

Anyway congrats on the SSH girls...may they be big and bushy for you and produce lots of fruit :hubba:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 2, 2008)

i say when it drys maybe a grams? lol me an my boy going smoke it. i got like  oz's so i ant hurnting for chronic. just going to try it out.  the busyie one had just a few pistles on it, an male nanners. the other one that looks more like what they should look like. little vegg buds growing nice, till the nanners poped  out. as far as the lights, they have all ways been with in 2 in's of the plants. that one female just whent in to a super streach when she flowerd. it was up till about a week ago, one foot, with in a week in a half, she looks like she does now, with buds growing eveywhere.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 3, 2008)

Sry to hear bout your hermies bud.  Atleast your silver haze are girls though.  Youll be suprised with those bagseeds aswell!  How bout some pics of your bagseed?  Take care and stay fresh bud.

Pce


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

u should have some killer ssh in 100 days i was thinking when i get money ima buy 1 auto strain 1 indica strain and 1 sativa strain so i can flower em at the same time but ill be smokin auto while waitin for indica and you get the point sounds perfect to me just another stoned idea


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah i am hopeing for that as well. ohh btw is it possable to clone a plant that has started to go in to flower, an put the clone back in veggie stage as to make a mother? is this at all possable? i would really like to make one of my super sliver haze clones amother. the plant the clones came from is very busy an tall, its a very sexy looking girl lol. i would sure like to keep her gentices. an hopefully bread her with a male starwberry haze or, lemon skunk. maybe get some frutty super sliver haze lol. well as all ways take it easy.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 3, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:
			
		

> Sry to hear bout your hermies bud. Atleast your silver haze are girls though. Youll be suprised with those bagseeds aswell! How bout some pics of your bagseed? Take care and stay fresh bud.
> 
> Pce


 

well evey plant i have now. other than the super sliver haze is bag seed. i got one female that is growing buds great an looking mouth watering. the bag i got it from i found only 2 seeds in oz, so i am thinking there might be femie seeds from a late flowering hermie. i ant to worried about it. if it late flowers male nanners i will just choper befor she ponities her self so i will sitt get some good smoke off her. she is really frosty all ready, an the top bud is about 4 in's now, an about 2 in's wide.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the hermies brotha! but now that you have clones, top and train them and get more clones, you will have a full garden in no time, SSH is a nice strain, at least you have some girls!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 3, 2008)

9 females an 3 clones ant bad. only had 2 males, an 2 hermines so it ant crying to much lol.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah its possible first time i seen a re-veg was on this site i think it was a silver haze plant that he called snowwhite cant remember his name right now ... or u can take a clone and re veg that if you dont wanna wait till the whole plant is done flowering to reveg thats if u dont think it would stress it too much


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> 9 females an 3 clones ant bad. only had 2 males, an 2 hermines so it ant crying to much lol.


 
Heck no that isn't bad! thats gonna be a nice harvest, ive only got 8 females in flower, but man, i think im gonna see 20+ ounces, i vegged for 7 weeks.

right now i have 18 clones from one ww that will be more of a sog setup, they will only veg for two weeks, then in the flower chamber they go!

harvest every two months!

check out my siggy, keep up the awesome work man!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2008)

a question to all what would be worse to get busted with 6 plants from seed or 1 mother plant and a bunch of clones or is there no difference


----------



## TommyBres (Dec 5, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> a question to all what would be worse to get busted with 6 plants from seed or 1 mother plant and a bunch of clones or is there no difference


Either way, assuming it's illegal in your area, you're gonna have problems. The difference between a "mature" plant and an "immature" plant is a large one legally (around here anyways), so I'd say you'd be better off getting caught with a few small plants rather than a fully vegged mother.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

**** yesterday raids were going on they had a grip of k-9's drove by my house had to stash some of my plants kick back smoke incase they showed up just left my big plant out didnt know whre to put a 3 foot flowering plant in a 5 gallon bucket .. they need to raise the limit on plants with a med card how do i get a special license to grow more than 6-7 plants>?


----------



## TommyBres (Dec 5, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> **** yesterday raids were going on they had a grip of k-9's drove by my house had to stash some of my plants kick back smoke incase they showed up just left my big plant out didnt know whre to put a 3 foot flowering plant in a 5 gallon bucket .. *they need to raise the limit on plants with a med card how do i get a special license to grow more than 6-7 plants>?*


There is no state-wide limit in California for number of plants, just county by county. The Supreme Court ruled that it was unconstitutional to limit the amount of medicine without voter approval, which hasn't happened. I'll find the case, hold on...
http://druglaw.typepad.com/drug_law_blog/2008/05/people-v-kelly.html

So there you go, grow as much as you want in peace, there is no legal limit. ;-)


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 9, 2008)

well just a little up date. well the plants are looking fantatic! my haze plants are flowering my LST bush is flowering.....an i got 4 plants that are growing some madd budds!! still have not takein my damn cam over to my boys house :hitchair: :doh: well anyhooo thies are some pretty good pics hope u all injoy, your feed back is much wellcome lighting has been up graded from floro to 3, 150 watt HPS. 16k lumens each= 48k lumens. in a 48" by 24" room. looking fowared to the results of an HPS. thought i was going to do all floro but memember here have convinsed me to do the HPS flowering.


----------



## isjusalickleherbmon (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah with my card i can grow as many as i want in a 10x10 area


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

isjusalickleherbmon said:
			
		

> yeah with my card i can grow as many as i want in a 10x10 area



who cares? this aint your grow journal buddy!

Wiseguy, they look AMAZING!!! That sure is a sativa BUSH!!!  Well done, you doing really well...and they are gonna LAP UP those lumens from the HPS just you wait and see :hubba: Take it easy bro


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah them sativa super sliver haze pants are awasome, if i was to let them stand up they would be taller than me!! with the pot they are about 6 foot. but i got them tied down ever so slighly. i all so got 3 clones of the haze growing as well.


----------



## icegrower (Dec 10, 2008)

couple of cuties u got there


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 11, 2008)

Now you just have 12 weeks of flower to go those haze.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 12, 2008)

just sampled the strawberry cough....WOW............................................................................................................................................................................................. can't wate till them tricks turn amber!


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 17, 2008)

*Lookin good Wiseguy* :aok:* I wish I had some strawberry cough to sample:hubba: , tho I do have some of that Mazar you where growing - you are not really missing out, its allright (getting better as it cures) keep em green*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 17, 2008)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> There is no state-wide limit in California for number of plants, just county by county. The Supreme Court ruled that it was unconstitutional to limit the amount of medicine without voter approval, which hasn't happened. I'll find the case, hold on...
> http://druglaw.typepad.com/drug_law_blog/2008/05/people-v-kelly.html
> 
> So there you go, grow as much as you want in peace, there is no legal limit. ;-)


 
thats real good to know... time for some breeding! maybie in the future lol


chef damn i wish i had some of those plants ur a lucky man


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 18, 2008)

yup i sure do lovem, i will begoing home in a min an i will uplode some new pics with a better cam.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 18, 2008)

well here are some pics i can't figger how to resize them at 1k by 1k an still get a good pic, thats why my haze plant is in 3 peices. but i did just uplode some great full size pics in the indoor gallary located on the top tab.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 12, 2009)

hey any updates? pics? lovin the grow yo!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 12, 2009)

im sure hes blown out his mind enjoying his labor


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jan 12, 2009)

TommyBres said:
			
		

> There is no state-wide limit in California for number of plants, just county by county. The Supreme Court ruled that it was unconstitutional to limit the amount of medicine without voter approval, which hasn't happened. I'll find the case, hold on...
> http://druglaw.typepad.com/drug_law_blog/2008/05/people-v-kelly.html
> 
> So there you go, grow as much as you want in peace, there is no legal limit. ;-)


 
but watch out for the no good feds.....


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 13, 2009)

wow wellcome yeah the grow is still going, an the first plant is set to be choped in 2 weeks the others,2 super sliver haze got oh 6 weeks left give or take. LST plant an another one i got, got about 4 weeks. we starting another grow, much larger, 40 plants bag seed an mazar, saveing the rest of the SSH, my THC bomb, an femie trainwreck beans, for the 3ed grow. need to get some more strains, from there on out no more bag seed for me!! 

well since some one stoped by i will post some pics, look alot better now, the haze got some nice buds on it.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

hey wiseguy...get some recent pics uploaded you lazy sod! just kiddin'...how ya doin mate? bet you can't wait to harvest one of those beasts?!?!


----------



## BigTree420 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey wiseguy...get some recent pics uploaded you lazy sod! just kiddin'...how ya doin mate? bet you can't wait to harvest one of those beasts?!?!


 

yea man lets get an update you need to let me know what im in for lol peace :bong2:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 14, 2009)

Lookin great. Healthy looking plants, nice and greeen.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 15, 2009)

i know i know i am sorry guys lol!! just seamed that no one was watching any more so i stoped posting up dates!!!  i will get my lazy *** up an go to my boys house to take pics of the babies!! they are a lot more full now, my first female i going to chop all thow kinda pop corn ish buds they are extreamly compact, i mean thies are some solid nugs. dry i am thinking to get 2 oz's off her. not bad for my first plant. as for my haze the buds are a little airie, some of them have begen to fill in, the tops of the main cola are filling in awasome the main cola bud is about 2 feet long on each of them. an one of them my best looking girl has shoots on her side that are pushing 2 feet now. the nodes on each of the shots are so tight i know they will fill in an be one bud when the rest of the 6 weeks it got left (13 weeks totle flower from first sines of pistles was in 12/12 for 2 an half weeks befor pistles showing) being a all most pure sativa i going to give thies girls as long as they want. if the buds get dencer wich looks like they are i am expecting a pound+ off the both of them. i am loving thies plants. wish i could grow them out doors an get over a pound off each!!! as far as the low expetions on indoor growing, forget it, its all about strain, thies plants love to grow an grow they do seeing how they are all ready pushing 5 feet tall!!! thank god for LST!!!!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 19, 2009)

well since i am retarted an cant figger it out i posted pics on my gallery. here a link to it   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php/ppuser/12658/cat/500

some great pics yall!!!! i am so happy i am all most ready to harvest my first plant. my haze i am thinking still another 6 weeks at the earlyest.


----------



## tesla (Jan 19, 2009)

Everything lookin good chef. Keep it up.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

*hey  wiseguy looking great ,,,but how about some pics of the recent devolpement :hubba:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 26, 2009)

hey there uk, well i will post some when they wake up they are in the dark right now, just got flushed today, as geting some ph lock up  have some yellowing of the leafs little worried that it might slow bud growth. they are a little airie an i needem to dence up!! well my first plant got cut today! very happy, whent an got a mirscope an looked at the tricoms an had like 80% amber took a look at the haze an the flower that i looked at had a cople amber but a million that where just barly getting cloudy still thinking 4-5 more weeks witch is good so them buds can dence up. anyhow i will put the pics up of the first plant all pruned up an hanging.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 9, 2009)

whats going on eveyone?  hope things going good for all the great people of MP!!! well i think i got it figger out how to post good pics.
well my hazes are still growing they need to get more full. got another plant with it, been named frenchie cuz this girl got lots of sugar leafs. very pretty, an very compact.
well i have harvested most of the plants got a little more than 3 oz off 3 plants.
they where all bag seed. my hazes an this frenchie i got growing are still a way off. was looking at the trycombes on the haze saw one amber, the rest where clear a few just starting to change cloudy. an my french girl ant got no amber or cloudy trycombs. thinking a cut date now of the middle of march, damn sativas take for ever!!!! lol well any how here the pic's enjoy, all the haze pics (just got it out of ph lock up) are just 2 plants.


----------



## megan23247 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice growin buddy!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 10, 2009)

wow chef ive got to say congrats on the first grow buddy. very nicely done


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 10, 2009)

looking nice and plump wise guy!  Green Mojo on it's way  ----->


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks eveyone. yeah its been a fun exprenice. starting my secend grow right now, got like 35-40 plants going right now. like 10 are mazar hybrid, an the rest are just bag seed i have aclumated over time. i am still ordering some beans an going to buy a hydro system. what do u guys think is best for a novies? DWC ebb&flow or bubbler? i plan on buying that one off e-bay with the foxfarms stuff, an it comes with a 400watter hps. its like 450. an going to get a 600 watt hps for another 150. its a DWC sett up. its it a lot of work? wich one requires the less mantince. as far worrying about wattering an what not? can this be sett on timers?


----------

